# Ethernet Kommunikation



## Tikonteroga (9. Februar 2014)

Hallo,

wenn ich einen Client mit einer Ethernet-Schnittstelle hätte und dieser Client über TCP/IP oder UDP/IP mit diversen Servern gleichzeitig kommunizieren müsste, die alle über eine feste IP-Adresse verfügen, benötige ich dann einen Layer-3-Switch, damit die Kommunikation funktioniert?

Gruß


----------



## Harrier (9. Februar 2014)

Nein.


Viele Grüße,
Harrier


----------



## Tikonteroga (10. Februar 2014)

Also ich stelle meine Frage jetzt etwas genauer.

Der Client hat einen Gigabit Ethernet Port und die Server haben einen Fast Ethernet Port. Ich benötige jetzt einen Knotenpunkt, der jeweils eine Punkt-zu-Punkt-Verbindung zwischen dem Client und einem Server herstellt.

Was würde man mir hierfür empfehlen?


----------



## Bratkartoffel (10. Februar 2014)

Hi,

ob Hub oder Switch, ob Layer 2 oder Layer 3, das ist in deinem Fall nicht relevant, mit beiden gehts. Beim Hub wird halt jedes Paket einfach an jeden Port dupliziert, das heißt jeder angeschlossene Rechner bekommt es. Aber nur der adressierte wird darauf antworten und somit den Handshake machen.

Grüße,
BK


----------



## Tikonteroga (10. Februar 2014)

Hallo,

danke für die Antwort. Ich hätte jetzt einen Hub ausgeschlossen, da durch die Duplizierung der Packete die Bandbreite verschwendet wird. Ich kann aktuell aber nicht bewerten, was für einen Switch bzw. Verteilerknoten ich verwenden soll, da ich keine Vor- oder Nachteile sehe.

Letztendlich würde ich so einen Switch in Form von einem IC benötigen, der an den Gigabit Ethernet Controller des Client angebunden wird und dadurch mehrere Ethernet Ports erzeugen würde...


----------



## Harrier (10. Februar 2014)

Also einen Layer-2 Switch würde ich schon verwenden, die sind nicht so teuer. Dabei wird das Paket nur an den richtigen Port geschickt. (Identifikation der Geräte erfolgt hier per ARP auf MAC-Adressen-Ebene). Wenn's absolut billig sein muss, reicht ein Layer-1-Hub, der, wie Bratkartoffel schon gesagt hat eben alle Pakete an alle Ports dupliziert und der angesprochene Rechner reagiert dann darauf, alle anderen ignorieren das Paket.

Die meisten Switches lassen dich meines Wissens auch 10/100/1000-Bit Ethernets miteinander kombinieren (also zumindest die, die Gigabit überhaupt können). Natürlich ist aber jeweils nur die Geschwindigkeit des langsamsten Verbindungsstücks zu haben.

Layer 3 brauchst du bei deinem Setup eigentlich überhaupt nicht, daher würde ich mir das sparen.


----------

